# Feeding seedlings



## Steve1 (Dec 6, 2019)

About to start my second grow, learned a lot of what I was doing wrong with the first. At what point do you start feeding the plants? I've heard if you start too early they will get tall and spindly which is something that has happened to me before. I usually germinate my seeds with the paper towel method and then plant them in the Ocean forest soil. I've been using the Fox Farm trio and I got the cal-mag supplement. Thanks in advance


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2019)

2 weeks. start with 1/2 strength


----------



## key2life (Dec 6, 2019)

If you're using FFOF, you shouldn't have to feed for a month or so.  I usually put my seedlings in FFOF in a solo cup that I've flushed out 2 or 3 times, because it can be too hot for seedlings otherwise.

"When seedlings are first planted, they have enough stored energy to unfurl their first set of leaves (cotyledons) and begin driving a tap root down through the soil.

Marijuana seeds are dicotyledonous. The seedlings will acquire energy through a process that breaks down food material stored in the endosperm of the seed. Here, the seedlings have plenty of energy and don’t need any addition of nutrients from fertilizers right away. The role of creating energy is assumed by its cotyledons or baby leaves.
Once your seedlings have used up all their energy, they will require nutrients from an outside source. This is where the grower comes in and gives the plant its first feeding of nutrients."  

At this point, I place in final pots, and the FFOF has enough nutrients in it to last the young plants roughly a  month or so.


----------



## Steve1 (Dec 6, 2019)

key2life said:


> If you're using FFOF, you shouldn't have to feed for a month or so.  I usually put my seedlings in FFOF in a solo cup that I've flushed out 2 or 3 times, because it can be too hot for seedlings otherwise.
> 
> "When seedlings are first planted, they have enough stored energy to unfurl their first set of leaves (cotyledons) and begin driving a tap root down through the soil.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Do you flush the soil with ph’d water or  the flush additive you can buy?   These forums have always been very helpful


----------



## key2life (Dec 6, 2019)

I use my well water, but ph'd or distilled water will work great.  When I started (though I'm no pro, by any means) I found the seedling stage to be the most confusing and least covered part of the whole thing.  Green Mojo for your grow, Steve1


----------

